# Any Sprint iPhone users out there?



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm considering an iPhone 4S to replace my 3G. The $80 / mo unlimited data plan from Sprint is really catching my eye. 

How are the 3G data speeds on Sprint? Is it fast enough to, say, stream Netflix? I've heard some wildly conflicting reports about Sprint's data network speed.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I use an Android phone on Sprint. 3G data is slower than att or Verizon, but usable for most things. Streaming music or video can be problematic over 3G. I'm content with it, though my contentment took a dive recently when they reduced perks for longtime subscribers.


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

If sprint had as fast a network I would jump back to them in a heartbeat. The iPhone was the only reason I left. Now that apron has it, their plans are very tempting.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have been very happy with sprint, but I don't have the iphone.  Seriously considering, but not yet.  I have streamed netflix, but not something I would do a lot.  I have traveled around the country and like most networks, I think that sprint's network is inconsistant.  Some areas it is unbelievably fast, others, not so much.


----------

